# Looking for a webcomic.



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm looking for a webcomic to read when I'm bored at night. I don't want one with sex in it, and I want one that is actually well written and entertaining, as opposed to one filled with cliches, self inserts, or used as vessel for the author to spout their views. Any recommendations would be awesome.


----------



## Deosil Fox (Jan 12, 2010)

Well if you are into cynical and dry humor I would recommend "Exterminatus Now!" and possibly even "Sequential Art".

http://exterminatusnow.comicgenesis.com/d/20030929.html

http://www.collectedcurios.com/sequentialart.php?s=1

But I fear that these might not ad hear to what you are looking for, as you see there are few comics that don't include that which you have listed. I think probably the best comic you might enjoy is Prelude.

http://www.dreamkeeperscomic.com/preludearchive.htm 

But hey if anyone else has any suggestions that would be great as I am also looking for a comic that dosent include sexual themes and preferences.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 12, 2010)

There's Kevin & Kell, about a male rabbit married to a female wolf, and they have a half-fox/half-wolf son named Rudy, an adopted hedgehog daughter named Lindesfarne, and a carnivorous rabbit daughter named Coney. (www.kevinandkell.com)


----------



## Deosil Fox (Jan 12, 2010)

That's a mouthful Oo lol


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 12, 2010)

Deosil Fox said:


> That's a mouthful Oo lol



That doesn't even include Rudy's half-brother, Vin Vulpine, nor Kevin's adopted skunk children from a previous marriage. Rudy's father was killed during a hunting accident (stepped on by a moose). Kell's brother Ralph has a half-wolf/half-sheep daughter named Coney (her mother was, in that world, Dolly the cloned sheep).


----------



## Dogbreath3721 (Jan 12, 2010)

One that I really like is Broken Plot Device
http://www.brokenplotdevice.com/


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Jan 12, 2010)

my two favs for webcomics:
http://www.onemanga.com
http://www.mangavolume.com


----------



## ker (Jan 13, 2010)

http://freefall.purrsia.com/ there is Freefall about a Bowman's Wolf engineer who has to deal with a funny robot and his Captain squid as they cause trouble.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 13, 2010)

All of the comics I liked to read have died. :<

_Y?_
Carpe Diem
Deo

fucking furries, killing off all the good ones.


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Jan 13, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> All of the comics I liked to read have died. :<
> 
> _Y?_
> Carpe Diem
> ...



fuck you, dude.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

Shinzuu_Katame said:


> fuck you, dude.



Oh man, I hope there's room for me in the burn unit. The _"Cuddle Warrior"_ just said "fuck you" to me, ouch.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 15, 2010)

Play nice!

www.the-whiteboard.com is a good time waster, as is http://suicideforhire.comicgenesis.com/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

Time wasting units are the best.


----------



## Isen (Jan 15, 2010)

Gunnerkrigg Court
Gunnerkrigg Court
Gunnerkrigg Court
Gunnerkrigg Court


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

Honestly I looked at all of those and none of them really caught my interest. Thanks, but does anyone have anything else to recommend?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Honestly I looked at all of those and none of them really caught my interest. Thanks, but does anyone have anything else to recommend?



No, they're all bad.

Except the dead ones that I liked.

;~;


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> No, they're all bad.
> 
> Except the dead ones that I liked.
> 
> ;~;



There has to be at least one furry comic out there that doesn't suck... somewhere...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.dandyandcompany.com/ (Dandy and Company)
http://www.kevinandkell.com/ (Kevin and Kell)
http://www.ozfoxes.com/fauxpas.htm (Faux Pas)
http://freefall.purrsia.com/ (Freefall)
http://genecatlow.com (Gene Catlow)
http://www.rhjunior.com/GH/ (Goblin Hollow)
http://www.hamletothehamster.blogspot.com/ (Hamleto the Hamster)
http://www.pholph.com/ (Jack)(Warning: MATURE RATED!)
http://www.rhjunior.com/NT/ (Nip and Tuck)
http://www.rhjunior.com/totq/ (Tales of the Questor)
http://woodsforthetrees.comicgenesis.com/ (Woods For The Trees)
http://whiteponyproductions.com/comi...tc/present.htm (Cross Time Cafe)
http://exterminatusnow.comicgenesis.com/ (Exterminatus Now)
http://furthiahigh.comicgenesis.com/ (Furthia High)
http://www.godspack.com/ (The Gods' Pack)
http://kitnkayboodle.comicgenesis.com/ (Kit and Kay Boodle) (MATURE RATED)
http://www.peteristhewolf.com/ (Peter Is The Wolf)
http://www.raizap.com/sdamned/ (Slightly Damned)
http://subjecttochange.comicgenesis.com/ (Subject To Change)
http://mynarskiforest.purrsia.com/ (Tales From The Mynarski Forest)
http://weeshcomic.com (Weesh) 
http://www.fw-adventures.com/ (FW! Adventures) 
http://crimsonflagcomic.com/ (Crimson Flag) 


These are updated sporadically or on hiatus:
http://blacktapestries.comicgenesis.com/ (Black Tapestries) (inactive)
http://www.rhjunior.com/CC/ (Camp Calomine)
http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html (Fur-piled)(MATURE-RATED)
http://www.lunardiaries.com/ (Lunar Diaries) (inactive)
http://www.bibp.com/macropodia/index.php (Macropod Madness)
http://www.tfsnewworld.com/ (New World)
http://picklejuice.comicgenesis.com/ (Office Bitch)(MATURE)
http://www.sankam.net/PA_Current.html (Persona Animus)
http://www.rhjunior.com/TH/ (Tallyho!)
http://nbanc.co.uk/ (Not Big and Not Clever) (site kinda offline)
http://www.bristled-comic.com/ (Bristled)
http://www.otterdude.com/ (Dume) 
http://www.ozyandmillie.org/ (Ozy and Millie) ("main" story finished, occasional strips to be printed)
http://foxfire.comicgenesis.com/ (Foxfire Chronicles)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 16, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> http://www.dandyandcompany.com/ (Dandy and Company)
> http://www.kevinandkell.com/ (Kevin and Kell)
> http://www.ozfoxes.com/fauxpas.htm (Faux Pas)
> http://freefall.purrsia.com/ (Freefall)
> ...



Nice one, I'll save it as a notepad file.


----------



## Skywolfe (Jan 16, 2010)

Lets do with what we can


----------



## yezt (Jan 16, 2010)

www.lackadaisycats.com


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jan 17, 2010)

yezt said:


> www.lackadaisycats.com



/THREAD


----------



## TDK (Jan 18, 2010)

Ak-Nolij said:


> /THREAD



/LIFE


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 23, 2010)

http://2gamerz.com/
http://www.sandraandwoo.com/
http://www.fw-adventures.com/


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 28, 2010)

im suprised no one said jaynaylor.com that website has two really good web comics. the better days is really good although they stopped on that one but the other one, the original life is just as good and picks up where better days left off but from the kids of the better days' orig. characters


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 28, 2010)

ghilliefox said:


> im suprised no one said jaynaylor.com that website has two really good web comics. the better days is really good although they stopped on that one but the other one, the original life is just as good and picks up where better days left off but from the kids of the better days' orig. characters



Mostly because a lot people here on FAF hate Naylor and his comics, and even mentioning them brings the trolls to insult and bash anyone that dares mention them.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Mostly because a lot people here on FAF hate Naylor and his comics, and even mentioning them brings the trolls to insult and bash anyone that dares mention them.


lol you're banned.

Anyways I still can't find a good webcomic, any other suggestions?


----------



## Bando (Feb 24, 2010)

Vgcats.


----------



## Masika Meskhenet (Feb 24, 2010)

MAYBE.... hmmm 

My fav atm is Concession... it's an awesome comic...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Kill Yourself said:


> MAYBE.... hmmm
> 
> My fav atm is Concession... it's an awesome comic...


I hated it.

Also nice name.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2010)

Wait Ty is banned?  When did that happen?


----------



## Browder (Feb 24, 2010)

95 Gallons. Not 'furry' but  with anthropomorphic fish. I've always wondered why no one else has heard of it. It's really, really, good.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 24, 2010)

well in a long arse-sitting I read all of Gunnerkrigg Court

10/10


----------

